# Logitech Z-506 no suena pero enciende



## zShackra (Ene 17, 2014)

Hola, hace poco planteé esta misma duda en otros foros, pero la ayuda que he recibido es nula hasta el momento, motivo por el cual decido plantearla por aquí, con la esperanza de poder encarar este problema con su ayuda. Cabe destacar antes de proseguir que soy iniciado en la electrónica, motivo por el cual agradecería me tratasen con un poco de paciencia.

Hace unos meses compré un Logitech Z-506, usado pero funcional; Durante un tiempo funcionó sin problemas, pero un día sin más ni más dejó de sonar.

El control principal muestra que sí tiene corriente directa pues enciende su led naranja, en mi poca experiencia en la electrónica, decidí intentar repararlo por mi mismo, estuve revisando cada componente de la planta amplificadora, y de la fuente de alimentación, cerciorándome que el voltaje que entregara fuera el correcto, y, supongo así es, pues recibe 120V AC y devuelve 15.45V DC, motivo suficiente para descartar daños en la fuente de alimentación. 

Luego de detallar minuciosamente, no encontré ningún tipo de condensador _inflamado_, ni diodos _quemados_, ni ningún tipo de anomalía en sus componentes, por lo que, decidí responsablemente llevarlo donde un "técnico calificado", el cual diagnosticó los integrados STA540 (los amplificadores) como supuestamente averiados, motivo por el cual decidí reemplazarlos y al no encontrar los mismos, decidí usar unos similares, los TDA7375, pues según usuarios en la red los dos integrados son muy similares en sus hojas de datos, lo único variante son sus límites de voltaje, el cual es para el STA540 máximo 24V y para el TDA7375 18V, lo que supongo no causaría ningún tipo de problema, pues como comenté anteriormente la fuente de alimentación entrega ≈15V DC. 

A todo esto, y luego de reemplazarlos, el teatro sigue sin sonar, estuve revisándolo nuevamente y los integrados que he reemplazado no se calientan (ninguno de ellos), de hecho, se mantienen bastante fríos, como si no llegase flujo eléctrico a estos, así pues, decidí medir con un multímetro y correctamente reciben ≈15V en sus pines 3 y 13 como su hojas de datos indican, pero como mis conocimientos son tan escasos, no pude diagnosticar más luego de ello.

Partiendo de aquí y sospechando de los parlantes, decidí probarlos en otro teatro casero que compré hace mucho más tiempo (el Logitech Z-5300), estos sonaron sin problemas, por lo que los descarto.

Ya reemplacé el cable conductor con puntas jack de 3.5mm para descartar problemas de recepción y/o envío de datos, y nada, sigue sin sonar. A estas alturas sospecho de los puertos hembra 3.5mm, quizá estén averiados pero no creo que el técnico los haya dejado pasar de largo. 

Si me pudieran orientar en este caso, les agradecería, pues realmente estoy ofuscado y quisiera solucionar este problema con ayuda de ustedes.

Saludos.


----------



## hernandove (Ene 18, 2014)

primero debes estar seguro que le llegue votaje a los pines 3 - 13 y la tierra 8 - 9 si se cumple esto luego debes aplicar una señal en cada una de las entradas 4 - 5 - 11- 12 del integrado para ir descartando que sea este. debe entregarte algun tipo de respuesta,si no tienes con que aplicar la señal utiliza el dedo
dependiedo de este sigues los demas componentes pruebas continuidad en cables y conectores  revisaste el stby pin 7


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 18, 2014)

estimado @zShackra pueda ser el stand by como acertadamente menciona el compañero hernandove, o en tu caso sea la fuente que alimenta a los preamplificadores, te adjunto un esquema para que te des una idea de lo que te estoy comentando, saludos


----------



## F430gx (Nov 5, 2014)

El problema que tengo es que el volumen general es muy bajo en todas las bocinas y el bajo. La perilla funciona bien regulando el volumen, pero al ponerlo al máximo el volumen esta como menos de la mitad de lo que debería de subir. Ya probe con varias fuentes de audio (PC, ipod, celular) y con todo esta igual. Tambien ya probé en 5.1 con los 3 cables de 3.5mm, con un solo cable (normal verde) y con el auxiliar RCA. Estoy tratando de encontrar el problema haber si es algún integrado que pueda cambiar. Ya medí la salida de la fuente y me daba como 15VDC, no tengo muchos datos de estas bocinas y en google no he podido encontrar datos tecnicos ni diagramas de las tarjetas. 
Si el problema suena familiar a alguien para ver que puedo revisar. Cualquier otro dato lo proporciono si lo conozco.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2014)

¿ Cuanto es _*"la mitad de lo que debería"*_ ? 

Si suena bajo, pero *bien* no hay nada dañado, y es solo una desadaptación de niveles de señal.


----------



## zShackra (Nov 5, 2014)

Hola, se me había olvidado este tema... como señalaron, revisé los integrados y el problema era la señal... inducí una con mi dedo y comenzaron a amplificar los integrados.

Gracias po todo y saludos, doy por solucionado... 6 meses después ...


----------



## F430gx (Nov 5, 2014)

Pues un amigo tiene las mismas bocinas y a la mitad de las otras suena igual que las mias con todo el volumen. Revisaré hasta donde llega la señal. Tal vez sea un problema de falta de potencia para la alimentación en la tarjeta de sonido.
Gracias.


----------



## dnlgarcia94 (Ene 8, 2015)

solicito ayuda del equipo de audio logitech z506 el equipo se encontraba en funcionamiento cuando de repente su sonido grave me refiero al bajo dejo de funcionar.
amigos ya lo desarme revice la bocina su continuidad y ohmedaje, hasta la probe en otro equipo y se encuentra en buen estado, su conector y cable de igual forma.

compañeros cualquier tipo de ayuda que me puedan colaborar muchas gracias si alguno de ustedes le ha pasado este daño similar por favor ayudarme muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2015)

En el mensaje #3 Jorge Morales amablemente subió el diagrama 

Saludos !


----------



## angus716 (Ene 31, 2015)

Hola, gracias por el diagrama, me ha servido mucho en una duda que tenia con unas logitech x-240 a las cuales les hago unas mejoras, gracias nuevamente


----------



## renatoreo5 (Feb 7, 2019)

F430gx dijo:


> Pues un amigo tiene las mismas bocinas y a la mitad de las otras suena igual que las mias con todo el volumen. Revisaré hasta donde llega la señal. Tal vez sea un problema de falta de potencia para la alimentación en la tarjeta de sonido.
> Gracias.


encontraste la falla amigo tengo uno igual se escucha muy bajo de volumen y esta a todo el volumen


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 8, 2019)

¿Leiste el tema completo?
¿Que medidas hiciste?


----------



## renatoreo5 (Feb 22, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> ¿Leiste el tema completo?
> ¿Que medidas hiciste?


si completo, (perdon por no contestar rapido pero estaba haciendo pruebas)
lo que hecho:
1.- revise los votajes a los pines 3 - 13 y la tierra 8 - 9  del *STA540* y tiene 15.74v, luego aplicaque una señal en cada una de las entradas 4 - 5 - 11-        12 del integrado para ir descartando y si da respuesta.  revise el stby pin 7  y tiene 5.23v
2.- Segui la señal de audio hasta el ic *PT2325-D*, y la señal esta presente en las entradas *1*(4.54v), *2*(4.54v), *3*(4.54v) , *8*(4.54v),* 9*(4.54v) y en la *10*(4.54v) aucencia de señal. En este mismo ic en las salidas *20*(4.54v), *19*(4.54v), *18*(4.54v), *13*(4.54v), *12*(4.54v), *11*(4.54v) no tiene señal
Nota: el home Z506 a todo el volumen se escucha muy bajo la musica.
3.- tambien busque la señal el los ic's *4558 *y si hay presencia de señal en las entradas y salidas

una pregunta creen que el ic *Pt2325-D* este dañado? soy nuevo en equipos de audio.
saludos


----------



## Stronder (Jul 22, 2020)

Yo tengo un problema similiar, el equipo enciende y se escucha aprox 2 min. Y deja de sonar. Pero el LED sigue encendido quiere decir que aún hay voltaje en la fuente, pero lo vuelvo apagar por 1 min , lo enciendo se escucha nuevamente pero de nuevo deja de sonar.

Procedi a destapar el equipo, le llega los VCC 15V a los STA 540 pin 3, 13. Pero al tocarlo si están algo caliente si nisiquiera haber sonado, con tan solo encenderlo ya se calientan un poco, será que el IC este averiado? Estuve buscando algún corto entre pines, revise todos los filtros , transistores y todo está perfecto, aún no he comprado los IC para asegurarme que sean ellos que están malos. 

Ah se me olvidaba también hay una salida la VERDE speaker (Center) que no suena, pero todas las demás si. Será por el mismo IC dañado?

Alguien tendrá el diagrama eléctrico de la tarjeta? 

tengo dudas también porque son dos STA 540. Y Los dos se calientan un poco, será que los dos estén dañados ?

Agradezco su colaboración


----------



## levon (Jun 26, 2022)

Tengo  un equipo Logitech z-506, se desprendió parte del circuito impreso de la entrada de audio y el dueño puenteó sin cocimiento, alguien tiene una imagen donde se vea claramente las pistas de este circuito para su reconstrucción, agradecería de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2022)

Movido al tema que trata el mismo equipo , en el mensaje #3 jorge morales gentilmente subió el diagrama con el cual podrás seguir y reconstruir.


----------



## manuelariascalderon (Oct 25, 2022)

levon dijo:


> Tengo  un equipo Logitech z-506, se desprendió parte del circuito impreso de la entrada de audio y el dueño puenteó sin cocimiento, alguien tiene una imagen donde se vea claramente las pistas de este circuito para su reconstrucción, agradecería de antemano.





levon dijo:


> Tengo  un equipo Logitech z-506, se desprendió parte del circuito impreso de la entrada de audio y el dueño puenteó sin cocimiento, alguien tiene una imagen donde se vea claramente las pistas de este circuito para su reconstrucción, agradecería de antemano.





levon dijo:


> Tengo  un equipo Logitech z-506, se desprendió parte del circuito impreso de la entrada de audio y el dueño puenteó sin cocimiento, alguien tiene una imagen donde se vea claramente las pistas de este circuito para su reconstrucción, agradecería de antemano.


----------

